# XD for CC ?



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

My CCW should be about 2 weeks away so today I went looking at handguns. When my wife and I took our CCW class one of the other students had an XD. We both handled it and I loved it. My wife actually used it for her qualifying round when the instructors 22lr turned into a single shot during my round. Believe it or not she shot the **&&&^ out of it, and beat everyone in the class besides me. It was a .40 and she had never shot a pistol in her life prior to that! lol Anyway today I looked at the 45 compact, and although it is a bit short for my hands, I still liked it. How hard is the service ( standard ) model to carry concealed? They both looked like they would be hard to hide, but then I am obviously a total beginner with carrying handguns. I am 6'3" 190 if that makes a difference.


----------



## andrewsreed (May 2, 2009)

i just bought the 45 compact and it came with the xd gear extension mag, so you can have the short version to carry then when you wanna enjoy it at the range you can have the service model grip... i am 6'2" 200 lbs and can conceal it easily...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm 6'5, 235. Back when I had my XD's, I used to carry a XD40 Service. You can do it, but at times it can limit your clothing choices as the full-size grip will print. I switched to the XD9SC and life was better due to the shorter grip. If you're going to go the XD route, get the SC or the .45 Compact with the shorter grip. No matter what gun you get, make sure to get a quality holster AND a real gun belt. It will make a world of difference.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought the service and wished I bought the subcompact....I ended up buying a second gun for carry.(Walther PPS) While the compact or service it can be concealed...my feeling is that its too big and heavy and you won't end up carrying it all the time. Go with the sub compact 40 or 9


----------



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a XD sub compact 9mm. I'm average size and have had no issues carrying mine concealed. I still want a Crossbreed holster, it looks like it will be more comfortable than the IWB holster I use now. Good Luck!


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

> How hard is the service ( standard ) model to carry concealed?


i have no probelm at all. i didn't care for the sc as it was too small and i didn't like the grip but that is just a persoanl thing. nothing against the gun. i also carry a sig 229 and they are the same size so i am used to it.


----------

